# the sun



## chillinn (Sep 14, 2020)

What, if anything, do CPFers have to do with the sun? 

Do you like the sun's mode interface, or is it too archaic?
What are the best types of flashlight when the sun is coming up?
Do you have lights to compete with the sun, outside, during the day? 
How about some photos of these sunchallengers!



Video from two weeks ago. Pics from today.







Zebralight SC5c II 475Lm helping sunrise along






I'm just going to randomly add sunrise pics... 























































I love the smell of FM1794 in the morning. Smells like... victory.


----------



## Katherine Alicia (Sep 14, 2020)

I`m super grateful to the Sun because that`s how I get all my electricity for charging all my batteries (about 500W a day) for Free! so I`m really just extending the suns capabilities.
I also like to play a game where I see the sunlight coming into the room at different times of day and try guess which torch matches it`s color, and then when I do I turn up the power and try and hide the beam in plain sight on a wall or odject so that it doesn`t look like there`s a torch on in the room, until you turn it off and can see the change (my kids are amazed by this!)


----------



## chillinn (Sep 14, 2020)

When light you didn't notice suddenly changes... sounds fun, "like someone else's lights came on" LOL






FM1794 at 3ft. vs. a trapped ray spot of noon sunlight.





The biggest, brightest flashlight in the Solar System. Insane runtime.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 15, 2020)

We're now into Solar Cycle 25 :rock:

Solar Cycle 24, we barely knew you


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have Cygolite and Serfas lights on my bike during my day cycling. Other worldly sun pics lately with all of the smoke / haze from the west.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 15, 2020)

Ah, the medium and low modes.


----------



## chillinn (Sep 16, 2020)

This morning, 7:17AM EDT, Wednesday, 16 September 2020


----------



## chillinn (Sep 20, 2020)

minutes ago


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Sep 20, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> I have Cygolite and Serfas lights on my bike during my day cycling. Other worldly sun pics lately with all of the smoke / haze from the west.



That second pic is very familiar to me, I see it every year. Still freaks me out seeing that weird red-pink bauble dimmer than the moon hovering in the sky and thinking "holy crap, that's the sun?".


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## knucklegary (Sep 20, 2020)

Howdy BB, your morning sky appears maybe some rain forecast.. Boy could Cali use some precip!


----------



## chillinn (Sep 20, 2020)

knucklegary said:


> Howdy BB, your morning sky appears maybe some rain forecast.. Boy could Cali use some precip!



No money in it, so it won't get built, but I believe there was a design to run a big water pipeline from Florida all the way out West. They should really do that. Florida has so much fresh water it could turn California into a tropical rainforest.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 20, 2020)

Thought it was Alaska. Would literally be impossible to run from florida


----------



## chillinn (Sep 22, 2020)

7:12AM EDT
Welcome to the autumnal equinox in the northern hemisphere (at 9:30AM EDT).


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 4, 2020)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Other worldly sun pics lately with all of the smoke / haze from the west.


 

Smoke and haze, so glad they're gone. :thumbsup:






7:45am sunrise.


----------



## Or Olam (Oct 5, 2020)

Mr. Blue Sky (Electric Light Orchestra) - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Allison Young:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTbNCezCJNM


----------



## chillinn (Oct 14, 2020)

7:23AM EDT, 14 October 2020






Ain't No Sunshine


----------



## chillinn (Oct 15, 2020)

15 October 2020

6:38AM EDT





7:22AM EDT


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 15, 2020)

Really nice images.

Bill


----------



## chillinn (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## chillinn (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## chillinn (Dec 2, 2020)

2 December 2020

7:21EST


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 2, 2020)

Caught this sunset last week after work. Hope the image posts clearly


----------



## chillinn (Dec 2, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Caught this sunset last week after work. Hope the image posts clearly



The texture of those clouds in the failing light is incredible.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 4, 2020)

One occurrence I really enjoy is when it's been overcast and/or raining all day, but then right before sunset, the last of the day's rays make their way across Washington and illuminate the taller trees to the east of our house. 

This picture was taken last May around 8pm.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 4, 2020)




----------

